# Bathing a bearded dragon



## Vicki88 (May 21, 2008)

I have just got my first bearded dragon. I have beed reading loads of info on them. but a lil confused about bathing them. How often do you bath them for and for how long? What is the best way to dry them after? He is only 10 weeks old atm.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

i bath mine about once a week, i put luke warm water in the bath up to his chest then let him have a play arund till the water starts to get cold then i just scrub the bath after him, some people do it more often and some rarely personal choice i guess, if hes only 10weeks old maybe try the sink as the bath might be a bit daunting lol : victory:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

i agree with darloLee. i think you should use the sink seeing as hes so young. i have a young one like that, i brought from a pet store so hes still smaller then he should be but we building him up. when i put him in the bath he freaked out so we took him out and on next bath we will try to sink


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

i put mine in the sink with a flannel at the bottom so its not slippery and just a small amount of warm water
My baby bearded Loves it :flrt:


----------



## Lukey Boy (Jun 14, 2009)

some people bath them once every 2-3 weeks some people bath them every week. and drying them off i would have no idea how really i only recently got my bearded dragons and havent had them long anoth to bath them yet so i would like to find out ways to dry them myself


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

Lukey Boy said:


> some people bath them once every 2-3 weeks some people bath them every week. and drying them off i would have no idea how really i only recently got my bearded dragons and havent had them long anoth to bath them yet so i would like to find out ways to dry them myself


i jus put him on his towel a giv him a gentle pat then put him back in the viv they dry pretty quickly anyway: victory:


----------



## scarlet (Jan 5, 2008)

I bathed mine for the 1st time yesterday Spike loved it Scarlet freaked out! I will try her again next week she might just have been scared, its only untill she gets used to it x


----------



## bbear690 (Jun 9, 2009)

if they are a bit scrared try sitting them on your hand in the water, thats what i do and when toodles wants out he just climbs up my arm on my shoulder :flrt:


----------



## Quiller (Sep 8, 2008)

We bathe our young beardie a couple of times a week. In the sink with luke warm water to half way up his body, then dribble droplets over his back. He seems to like it okay, and it's nice to interact with him.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

We bath our girl every other day, daily if shedding. We put her in the bath with a towel for grip at the bottom. Warmwater up to her shoulders, we drip water on her head and we know when she's had enough as she starts to climb up the chain :lol2:.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

JackieL said:


> We bath our girl every other day, daily if shedding. We put her in the bath with a towel for grip at the bottom. Warmwater up to her shoulders, we drip water on her head and we know when she's had enough as she starts to climb up the chain :lol2:.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Sounds a bit excessive, Beardies come from desert environments, constant bathing could lead to respitory problems.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

I am aware of that. She is eating, pooing and basking well. Thriving infact.


----------



## Lukey Boy (Jun 14, 2009)

how many times should you bath, say a 6 week out beardie?


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

2-3 times a week I would suggest??


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

Not until its older IMO


----------



## Vicki88 (May 21, 2008)

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

We bathed our little Ben for the first time the other day after he managed to sit in one of his poos!

We just stuck him in a RUB with luke warm water in and then used an old tooth brush to gently clean his underside.

He didnt seem to really care that he was in water.

I am not really planning on doing it that often. Maybe once a month or so unless he has acidents.

He gets plenty of mosture from his greens anyway.

2 - 3 times a week however for a 10 wk beardie does seem excessive?


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Young and baby beardies are prone to dehydration, so i would suggest bathing them at least twice a week then less often as they get older :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Rptle said:


> Sounds a bit excessive, Beardies come from desert environments, constant bathing could lead to respitory problems.


Respiritory problems are nomally caused by excess humidity in there viv ie breating air constantly humid not so much bathing :whistling2:


----------



## The Luggage (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh this is pretty helpful - I was wondering about bathing myself. (Not bathing _myself_, I know how to do that!)

The flannel in the sink idea's a good one, but I still don't really trust Errol as a flight risk. It's good to know so many people's beardies enjoy it though, perhaps I shall brave it tomorrow.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

When i first started bathing mine i used a tub or RUB as its not so big and scary for them, the flannel is a good idea tho and keeping your friendly hand in there too :2thumb:


----------



## Toxic Dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

I am having problems with my bearded dragon. He is 18 months old and I bought him when he was 17 months so i don't really know much about him. He doesn't like to be picked up or bathed. I tried bathing him for his first time today and he didn't like it. I'm not sure whether the water was to deep or if he hates water could someone please help, thanks.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Adult beardies shouldn't really need bathing if they have a good appetite as they get all their moisture from their food.

Other than that a once a week bath won't harm them.


----------



## claire_evans245 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Bathing*

I do understand that adult beardies don't NEED bathing, however our boy Bertie goes through stages of being really fussy and not eating any greens for days at a time. So at least if he has a bath he's getting some moisture, plus he loves having a swim. I fill the bath up to his shoulders luke warm, and he has his swim for 5-10 mins then will let me know when we wants to come out. Plus it's soothing for him when he shedding, we tend to bathe his once a week sometimes every fortnight and maybe 3 times whilst he's shedding.
xx


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

claire_evans245 said:


> I do understand that adult beardies don't NEED bathing, however our boy Bertie goes through stages of being really fussy and not eating any greens for days at a time. So at least if he has a bath he's getting some moisture, plus he loves having a swim. I fill the bath up to his shoulders luke warm, and he has his swim for 5-10 mins then will let me know when we wants to come out. Plus it's soothing for him when he shedding, we tend to bathe his once a week sometimes every fortnight and maybe 3 times whilst he's shedding.
> xx


Date...


----------

